# Pokemon Grey: Confirmed by Nintendo



## Wizerzak (Apr 12, 2011)

Nintendo have just announced that Pokemon Grey will be released in late 2011 and will be available for both DS and 3DS!!!

Iwata:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This will be a great addition to the Pokemon family and will contain many new features and surprises!
> 
> Official Boxart:
> 
> ...






Source


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 12, 2011)

Just looking at the boxart just tells me its epic fake.
And it is!


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 12, 2011)

shh.... i'm trying to lure them in, then..... then we'll strike....


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

OH GUYZ! GUYZGUYZ CAN I HAD R4 PATCH WITH DILDO ATTACHMENT PLZ????


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's the rom link: ROM


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 12, 2011)

where to download rom


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 12, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> where to download rom


Rom download free shipping Jong-Kong Amerika shipping free


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 12, 2011)

tested, works on:
r4 revolution evolution super multi 3DS upgrade avatar deluxe edition II

nothing else.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 12, 2011)

helo pleaese give me the peatch for r4 pro gold 1.4.1 please.
-Lamefuk


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 12, 2011)

go away noob use google.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 12, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> helo pleaese give me the peatch for r4 pro gold 1.4.1 please.
> -Lamefuk



watch harry potter hermionaise look secksy and tell name of da peatch.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)

Typing in 'emma watson hot' on Google images with SafeSearch _off_ brings up so many fakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Why does everyone want to have sex with her? She's not even hot!


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 12, 2011)

12 year olds


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

whatever


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 12, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Typing in 'emma watson hot' on Google images with SafeSearch _off_ brings up so many fakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Dobey/Dudley hentei.
It look so good


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 12, 2011)

lol 135 views, the plan is working. Come to me pokenoobs, come to me.... :sinister:


----------



## CarbonX13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks legit.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 13, 2011)

News just in!

Nintendo have given Pokemon Grey an official nickname: #808080


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 13, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Typing in 'emma watson hot' on Google images with SafeSearch _off_ brings up so many fakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Spoiler










THIS LOOKS LEGIT.


----------



## JakePsycho (Apr 13, 2011)

Can haz patch for R4 Ultra 3 SDHC Avatar Harry Pottar Deluxe 3 Christmas DoggyEdition plox?


----------



## Searinox (Apr 14, 2011)

You know what's funny? A while ago some dude posted a thread with pretty much the same title and about as much evidence as OP. I don't understand why it got REAL attention. =\


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 14, 2011)

really? not that i can see... especially not in the eof. And anyway, i achieved my goal, over 300 pokenoobs have looked so far....


----------

